# 24th June - day before whippersnappers v old farts



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2017)

It had been mentioned before about people playing the Saturday somewhere, if anyone fancies a game in the Nottingham area then I would be keen, or if anyone is local and doesn't mind me tagging along with them on Saturday?

Obviously not limited to people doing the forum meet


----------



## IanM (May 10, 2017)

I would!  Holinwell?


----------



## virtuocity (May 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			I would!  Holinwell?
		
Click to expand...

They don't take visitors on Sats.


----------



## virtuocity (May 10, 2017)

Ha didn't notice you started a similar thread Steve!  Check out teeofftimes website and see what you fancy, unless some nice person fancies signing on guests.  Me and my mate James are looking for a game.


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2017)

Sherwood is lovely if you can get on. Newark is also very nice imo. Worksop I've heard is good although I've never played there.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Ha didn't notice you started a similar thread Steve!  Check out teeofftimes website and see what you fancy, unless some nice person fancies signing on guests.  Me and my mate James are looking for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, there are people coming from all over so one location won't suit all. I have an all weekend pass from HID as she is doing wedding planning stuff so I am just keen to get another game in. In reality I can play anywhere between Southampton area upto Nottingham area as I will be staying at her parents to cut the drive down for Sunday morning


----------



## full_throttle (May 10, 2017)

Steve, are you driving up alone or with HID. If your alone then please be my guest, it's members Open day so a free round on the way up to the in laws


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Steve, are you driving up alone or with HID. If your alone then please be my guest, it's members Open day so a free round on the way up to the in laws
		
Click to expand...

I'll be driving up alone.


----------



## full_throttle (May 10, 2017)

so you fancy a free knock, based in Coventry, so m27-m3-a34 a46,to the course then only an hour to nottingham


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			so you fancy a free knock, based in Coventry, so m27-m3-a34 a46,to the course then only an hour to nottingham
		
Click to expand...

I certainly could do! 

Which course is it?


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 10, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Sherwood is lovely if you can get on. Newark is also very nice imo. Worksop I've heard is good although I've never played there.
		
Click to expand...


Worksop is great..... Im a member xD

There's no signature holes but every hole (apart from the 18th) are all quality and its a proper golfers course


----------



## full_throttle (May 10, 2017)

http://www.copsewoodgrange.co.uk/

I have one guest with a tee time around 920, but that could be may be too early. I'm asking my other guest if he can go out later, if so will be between 11 and 12


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 11, 2017)

I could sign in a few at Newark on the Saturday.

Would have to be afternoon after 2pm (or first thing a.m.) though as there is stuff on the diary up to that time.

PM me if interested just in case I miss this thread.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 12, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Ha didn't notice you started a similar thread Steve!  Check out teeofftimes website and see what you fancy, unless some nice person fancies signing on guests.  Me and my mate James are looking for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome to havea game at my place.  Slight detour off the A1.


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Your more than welcome to havea game at my place.  Slight detour off the A1.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds cracking, thanks!  What time you thinking?


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2017)

Played an open at Worksop a few years back... very good... 

Fancy another to add to the list... haven't book my Saturday hotel yet..


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2017)

If I play on Saturday, I would only be able to do it in the afternoon in the Nottingham area


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 13, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Sounds cracking, thanks!  What time you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I can play anytime that day so its ul to you. There's a stableford comp on but it shouldnt be busy so basically its up to you. We operate a no booking system so we can just set a rough time.


----------

